# It used to be WHAT !!!



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

After reading some of the posts I would like to suggest that we run a competition for who can convert or modify within a cost of say £10. An item that we decide upon as a base. Must be completed within 48hours.
This would mean that you post on here when you start and put a piccy of the item and again before the time is up. There will of course be complete trust in the members honesty and we might see some wonderful ideas.

cabby


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Total cockerel-ups, more like.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Get on with it then :roll:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Time you went out in your Fleurette cabby!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If only Telbell, Mot on Thursday, but not sure if we shall be able to use it except maybe for day trips only this year.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bearing in mind your past posts on how things are with your and Mrs Phils health, is it time to hang up the levellers and perhaps use the money to go B&B-ing or hotel-ing while you still can, I know it would be a wrench Phil, but your health is failing and if you don't do it soon, it will be forced on you, which no one would want, at least right now you make that decisions.


Sorry to be so down, but you do seem to be in a difficult position as far as getting about is concerned and Mrs Phil struggles to get into a car so the MoHo must involve a lot of effort for both of you now.


Tell me to mind my own, but no offence intended. Just for a change >


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thanks, post taken in the way it was said, thanks Kev.:kiss::kiss:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Thanks, post taken in the way it was said, thanks Kev.:kiss::kiss:
> 
> cabby


UGH Gross uke:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Silly ars*.>>

cabby


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh for heaven's sake, you two, get a room!:lover:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Oh for heaven's sake, you two, get a room!:lover:


uke: you're much closer and your need is greater oh tuggly one, go for it lad.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

So... what are we gonna modify/convert for a tenner?


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

chilly said:


> So... what are we gonna modify/convert for a tenner?


What about two fivers :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

chilly said:


> So... what are we gonna modify/convert for a tenner?


I can easily convert 10 quids worth of beer into urine!

Does that count?

Graham :grin2:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear that cabby-didn't realise- hope things improve


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I am also sorry to hear how things are with you cabby, didn´t realise thing were so bad. JanX


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Cabby

Sorry to hear things aren't OK with you (I just re-read the thread)

Graham :frown2:


----------

